# Compression wraps



## becka95 (Mar 25, 2013)

I currently work in wound care and there is an ongoing debate on multi-layer compression wraps. I have found conflicting information and wonder if anyone has a solid, clear reference that I can use to help end the debate. 

The clinics I work with have primarily use the Coban 2 layer and Profore. For the 2 layer, they have not been billing because we have a reference that states a multi-layer compression wrap is 3 or more layers. We have recently started a new clinic and the staff there state that we can bill for the Coban 2 layer wrap (CPT 29581). When we contact the company that supplies the product, they have stated that we use the CPT 29581. But I have found on other medical society sites that this is not allowed. The earliest reference that states that we cannot bill the compression wrap is 2010 and one reference in 2011 but the description is a blurry. 

Please help! References and websites would be helpful


----------

